

Flickr's most viewed photo is now blacked out  - mylittlefinger
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pankaj/319387997/

======
danboarder
I believe this is now the default for all Explored photo pages. And below all
individual photos there is now a message with the option to 'Darken this
Photo':

"Many websites today are engaging in an awareness campaign about two pieces of
pending U.S. anti-piracy legislation -- SOPA (The Stop Online Piracy Act) and
PIPA (The Protect IP Act).

If you would like to join Internet users around the world in this campaign,
you may choose to symbolically darken Flickr photos (yours or others),
depleting the web of rich content and letting others know about the
potentially harmful impact of these bills. For more information see
<http://blog.flickr.net/.>

